# General Business Category > Accounting Forum > [Question] Pastel Invoices on Dot Matrix Printer

## Eightlaps

Hi Everyone!

I am new to the site and I want some help about the Pastel Dot Matrix Printer.

I have created and setup the Page Form to (W) 21.59cm x (H) 21.59cm. The problem is when the Invoice is printed on the Espon LX 300+ Dot Matrix printer the lines is not correct. The text is below or on the lines. (see attached to give a clear idea). Look at top right by "Date", "Page No", "Document No". You will see its text printed on the line. Do i need to made modifications on Pastel Form Designer program?

Any help will be much appreached.

Regards Everyone!

Attachment 4503

----------


## pmbguy

Hi Eightlaps, Welcome to the forum 

It might be the Tractor paper size on the printer

Hold the TEAR OFF BUTTON down, turn the printer on and the printer will print out its internal settings. The settings page also explains how to change settings. You will see an option for tractor feed paper size, check if its correct, if its not then change the paper size. (Keep your original setting page in case you need it to see what the defaults were) After you have changed the setting reprint the setting page to see if it worked.

The setting printout is long and a little bit confusing, just follow it carefully and you should come right. 


Good luck

----------

Eightlaps (23-Mar-14)

----------


## Eightlaps

Hi pmbguy,

Thank You very much for the valuable advice. I will follow your advice on Monday morning. I forget one thing to add. 

There is two computers. The first computer (Windows XP Pro SP3, soon to be upgraded to 8.1 Pro 64 due support ending!) has been very long time used for printing Pastel 12 invoices etc on the same printer and it printed with no problems with lines perfectly but the problem occur as described in the first post on the second new (Windows 7 Pro 64) computer. All i have did is created a Pastel Paper Form in Printer Server Properties which said to be W 21.59cm x H 21.59cm and make sure all 3 settings layout paper size in preferences, print default and device settings are set to "Pastel Printer". Is there a thing or two to check what i have missing from the first computer that you might add as well?

Regards.




> Hi Eightlaps, Welcome to the forum 
> 
> It might be the Tractor paper size on the printer
> 
> Hold the TEAR OFF BUTTON down, turn the printer on and the printer will print out its internal settings. The settings page also explains how to change settings. You will see an option for tractor feed paper size, check if its correct, if its not then change the paper size. (Keep your original setting page in case you need it to see what the defaults were) After you have changed the setting reprint the setting page to see if it worked.
> 
> The setting printout is long and a little bit confusing, just follow it carefully and you should come right. 
> 
> 
> Good luck

----------


## pmbguy

Ok that changes things a bit, your internal printer settings are correct if one computer prints fine to it. It’s definitely pastel or driver related. You should make sure that All the settings on the pastel paper form that you created are completely identical to the one that works on the other PC. I am not a Pastel wiz and this is all I can advise you on regarding its settings. We do have some great Pastel gurus like Neville and they should be able to advice you further if the problem is pastel related. 


Regarding the printer driver (preferences, print default and device settings). If it’s not Pastel the following may work. 

1-Properties – advanced – printing defaults – user defined paper (Name it something and set the height and with). Save/apply (You have now created a custom paper size)


2-Device settings – Tractor (Select your custom paper size you made) Apply


3-Properties – preferences – paper quality – paper source – tractor feed. Apply


(Sometimes the settings only reflect after you close everything and open Properties again)


Hope this helps

----------


## Eightlaps

I have also founded that the working PC is using a different driver. When I go to (Advanced, Driver) it show "Espon FX-80" (see attached) instead of "Espon LX-350 +" which is the name showing on the printer. I was also wondering if I should use FX-80 driver instead of the other one. Will follow advice tommorow.

Attachment 4505




> Ok that changes things a bit, your internal printer settings are correct if one computer prints fine to it. It’s definitely pastel or driver related. You should make sure that All the settings on the pastel paper form that you created are completely identical to the one that works on the other PC. I am not a Pastel wiz and this is all I can advise you on regarding its settings. We do have some great Pastel gurus like Neville and they should be able to advice you further if the problem is pastel related. 
> 
> 
> Regarding the printer driver (preferences, print default and device settings). If it’s not Pastel the following may work. 
> 
> 1-Properties – advanced – printing defaults – user defined paper (Name it something and set the height and with). Save/apply (You have now created a custom paper size)
> 
> 
> 2-Device settings – Tractor (Select your custom paper size you made) Apply
> ...

----------


## Eightlaps

:Oops:  Attachment is invallid

----------


## pmbguy

I think you should first try to get it right on the Lx300 driver. If that does not work then perhaps try the FX 80 driver (setting it identical to the other computer). I don’t know if you have pastel support, but I think they should be able to advice you.

----------

